# Printable version



## BrianS (Sep 28, 2014)

I wasn't so sure where to put this post so if there is a better section please move it.

There are some really great threads here that I would like to make a printed copy for a couple of reasons, but when I use "show printable version" from thread tools I don't see any of the pictures; I only see links to the pictures.  While this information is somewhat useful I'd much rather see the picture.  Is there a way to change this behavior via my settings?


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2014)

What browser are you in?


----------



## BrianS (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm using the latest Firefox on Windows 7.  Sorry should have mentioned that in the original post


----------



## Admin (Sep 30, 2014)

Can you post the URL to the thread? Are the URLs being shown for images to photo hosting sites?


----------



## BrianS (Sep 30, 2014)

It seems to happen with any thread but for example crueby's shay build has a lot of photos. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=23204

When I use the printable version option I see this:
crueby 			06-15-2014 09:04 PM 		 		  		  		 			*Building Kozo's New Shay locomotive*

 		 		 			7 Attachment(s)
 		  		Finally got started on a locomotive engine project - been  building small steam engines for a bunch of years now, and think (hope) I  am ready for a project like this one. The one part that I am still  nervous about is the boiler, but hopefully by he time I get that far in  I'll have a lot more practise with silver brazing (also know some Live  Steamer guys that can help me out if needed).

Here are a few photos of the progress so far - have the main frame rails  and bolsters done - not too much to look at, but was a lot of  layout/drilling/tapping. You will note that the rails are offset to the  left on the front/rear endplates - the Shay's have the boilers offset  since the engine is vertical on the right side. 

Attachment 70245

Attachment 70246

...continued...

And just because it might show correctly for you for some reason for the first two pictures I see a link called "Attachment 70245" and "Attachment "70246".

From the thread: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=20742
As printable I see: 
flyingtractors1 			04-27-2013 09:31 PM 		 		  		  		 			*Miniature Tool Collection*

 		 		  		I've decided to start a new thread to announce my collection of  miniature tools and the tool board / box and work bench I built to  display them. I'm also working on a video that will hopefully show more  detail.  Ralph

http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/...psc4f70f41.jpg

 	  		 		 			fltenwheeler 			04-27-2013 09:57 PM 		 		  		  		 		  		We need a size comparison. Can you take a picture of you smashing your thumb with one of the hammers?

Tim
...continued..


Hope this helps...


----------



## Admin (Sep 30, 2014)

It helps a ton. Thank you!


----------



## Admin (Oct 2, 2014)

I got that fixed. Do the images need to be smaller?


----------



## BrianS (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesome!  Looks good to me now.  Thanks for fixing this!


----------

